# Sick cold doe



## brokenbeauregard (Jul 27, 2013)

I posted last week about my sick alpine, white eyelids and all. I've treated/ am treating for everything under the sun. I've wormed her twice now with ivomec, treated with corid. She had horrible diarrhea but I got that cleared up and back to pellets
We've had her just under two weeks and she was sick when we got her( reason I got her) she had just kidded out triplets and wasnt taking care of them ( she never produced milk) so the ppl were getting rid of all four. Unfortunately, they waited too long to get someone responsible to take care of them and we lost 2 of the babies within hours of getting them home. 
Went down yesterday morning on my way to work to check on the goats and the momma goat was down on her side just laying there. I took her temp and he was sooo cold the thermometer wouldn't even register her temp( it reads starting at 90). I wanted to put her down for her sake but my bf wouldn't have it. So we got her warmed back up. She is now able to sit up by herself and can even walk a few steps if we stand her up. She edema down in her chest and front legs and that concerns me. She is peeing and pooping. Did take and eat a fewe leaves we brought her but nothing else. I'm concerned about the edema. Had any body else dealt with anything similar


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She has edema where?

Keeping her warm and offering her plenty electrolyte water as well as frequent small meals may help.
Trying to get her up and moving would be good for her, a dose of B Complex as well as checking her lung sounds for pneumonia to see if a course of antibiotics would help.


----------



## brokenbeauregard (Jul 27, 2013)

The edema is down her front legs and chest and she has what looks like bottle jaw but now it's moved toward the end if her face because if the way she's been sitting. She's not eating but we did get her to eat a few mouthfuls of tree leaves yesterday, nothing before or since though she's been on tylan 200 for 4 or 5 days. She originally had thick green snot coming out of her nose and completely liquid diarrhea. I've got all that cleared up and now this. I'm assuming all the edema is because she's been down so long. All she could do yesterday until the afternoon was just lay flat. Now she's at least holding herself on her sternum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Poor mama....the edema is down her front and legs most likely from her laying down, but would also be sure she didnt get bit by a snake which has been bad this year..you would see a swelling red area...
Getting her temp up above 100 and keeping it there is important..
It sounds like you have addressed many of her issues...Adding Vit B-12 along with red cell for the anemia ( which causes the adema) will help her body rebuild the red blood cells..B-12 is RX but you can also get B complex PLUS which has a good amount of 12 in it..along with high protien feed alfalfa and green leave...since she is not eating well on her own I would be giving her C D Antitoxin to protect her gut from toxins, and Thiamine or Fortified B complex (unless you give the B complex plus) to keep her from getting polio...goats make their own B's and when they cant or wont eat they cant produce them, so we need to provide them until they are up and going..Keeping her off her side is important too..helps the function of the rumen..since she wont eat here are a few things to try..

Wet alfalfa pellets with a 50/50 molasses/ water solution..and see if she wont lap it up herself...if she refuses to eat..make the alfalfa very mushy and drench with a turkey baster..getting food in her will help strengthen her to want to eat herself..
Keep at it..hopefully she will perk up when she sees you coming...keep hay near her and electrolytes..here is a good recipe she hopefully will like...if she wont drink, drenching might be needed or even tubing both the alfalfa mush with electros..
here is a great article on treating anemia
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/anemiaingoats.html
Homemade Electrolytes
A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have on hand or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar
Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows your doe today??


----------



## brokenbeauregard (Jul 27, 2013)

She's somehow still alive but I have no idea how. When I first started treating her she had thick green snot that I treated with tylan 200 and that cleared up nicely. Yesterday she had a little bit in her nose and again just now. I started her on some penicillin until I could get to the vet today. He suggested nuflor since its respiratory in nature. She still has a decent resp rate but it seems she is working hard to breathe and she has no temperature but she had managed to keep her temp up since Monday on her own. She still has no interest in eating or moving and she super weak. I've started feeding her through a tube. She gets a nice concoction of electrolytes, milk replacer and alfalfa pellets mixed into the nastiest looking smoothie. I guess it's just a waiting game now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oh poor baby....Nuflor is good for respitory infection. it is daily, dont know if the vet gave enough for at least five days? (some feel one shot and youre good, not so with goats). The tubeing mix is good, I would add some probios or plain yogurt to it. 
If you are not already giving her Fortified B complex I would begin that...it will help keep up her thiamine and also give her energy and appetite..I would make her get up often to move and keep her muscles built some, if she cannot stand up at all, then move her from side to side so she is not laying on one side more than the other...prop her up if she can stay upright..
check her for anemia, her lower inner lids should be bright pink to red...if not add red cell to her tubeing mix..6 cc per 100# and Vit B 12 
sounds like she is in very good hands. Its very hard to get a goat from this state back on her feet...But it can be done..sounds like sheis a fighter...best wishes for a full recovery


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are having so much trouble with this doe. I would certainly get some B vitamins/thiamine in her, as Cathy said. You can give her acidophilus for humans, mine will eat the chewable wafers. Be sure to keep that up when you give antibiotics, as they kill the beneficial bacteria as well as the bad ones. She's not "star gazing" is she? If you have an old sweater that can be made into a "goat coat", that would help her maintain her temperature.


----------

